# NU DDW-082 DVD-/+RW Drive media?



## marquita188 (Aug 16, 2004)

what kind of CD-R/RW and DVD-/+R/RW media will work on this burner?

i bought generic discs OPTODISC and they don't work on this burner, i burned 6 discs and none of them don't work on my dvd player or my computer "no playback"

and yes i have the latest firmware


----------



## Praetor (Aug 16, 2004)

With regards to standalone playback, it's probably the type of media you're using rather than the brand? (i.e., DVD-R as opposed to DVD+R or something). Some things to consider:
- Older standalones dont like DVD+R
- You might want to burn slower
Some other brands that are recognized for their quality are Tayo Yuden and Mitsubishi Chem; or pretty much anything by Verbatim should be decent.
- Also, are you burning DVDs or what format and are you certain your standalone supports it
- With PC playback, how are you trying to do it?


----------



## marquita188 (Aug 16, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> - Also, are you burning DVDs or what format and are you certain your standalone supports it- With PC playback, how are you trying to do it?



well i used OPTODISCW002 DVD-RW Discs, i have an Sylvania 19' all in one DVD/VHS TV and manual said that the player supports CD-/R/RW, DVD-/+R/RW etc

I'm thinking that it's the Discs, because a lot of people with this same drive is having the same problem with generic Discs like OPTODISC.

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdwriters.php?DVDName=NU+DDW-082

Technical data

    * Screen size: 19 inches
    * TV type: Tube
    * HDTV capable: No
    * Aspect ratio: 4:3
    * Speaker wattage per channel: 1
    * Number of speakers: 2
    * Comb filter: No
    * Invar shadow mask: No
    * Scan velocity modulation: No
    * Line doubling/deinterlacing: No
    * Includes DVD player: Yes
    * Disc capacity: 1 disc
    * Progressive scan: No
    * Playback formats: DVD Video, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, Audio CD, CD-R/RW, and
MP3 discs
    * Multi-angle viewing: Yes
    * Black-level adjustment: No
    * Custom bookmarks: Yes
    * Multilingual support: Yes
    * Parental controls: Yes
    * Picture zoom: No
    * Recording capability: No
    * Slow motion: Yes
    * Frame advance: Yes
    * Random play: Yes (Audio CD and MP3)
    * Program play: Yes (Audio CD and MP3)
    * Resume play: Yes
    * Repeat play: Yes
    * Automatic detection of disc type: Yes
    * Bit-rate indicator: Yes
    * Screen saver: Yes
    * Includes VCR: Yes
    * Number of heads: 4
    * Stereo sound: Yes (HiFi)
    * Playback speeds: SP/LP/SLP
    * Record speeds: SP/SLP
    * Still/freeze frame: Yes
    * Frame advance: No
    * Reverse-frame step: No
    * Slow motion: Yes
    * High-speed search: Yes (2 speeds in SLP mode)
    * Digital tracking: Yes
    * Time search: Yes
    * Index search: No
    * Jog/shuttle dial on unit: No
    * Karaoke: No
    * Signal type: NTSC
    * Auto channel setup: Yes
    * Closed captioning: Yes
    * Last-channel recall: No
    * Multilingual menu: Yes
    * Picture-in-picture (PIP): No
    * Remote control: Yes
    * SAP: Yes
    * Sleep timer: Yes
    * Surround sound: Yes (Virtual surround with built-in speakers; Dolby Digital 5.1 output)
    * VGA/SVGA input: No
    * Audio outputs: Dolby Digital out (coaxial/RCA jack), headphone jack
    * Audio inputs: Stereo RCA jacks (front)
    * Video outputs: No
    * Video inputs: Composite (front), RF
    * Headphone jack: Yes
    * Component video: No
    * Composite video: Yes
    * S-video: No
    * RF: Yes
    * Monitor: No
    * Color temperature control: No
    * Front A/V jacks: Yes
    * Side A/V jacks: No
    * Sound leveler system: No
    * Item width: 21.88 inches
    * Item height: 19.69 inches
    * Item depth: 18.75 inches
    * Item weight: 45.2 pounds
    * Warranty: 1 year parts (2 years picture tube), 90 days labor
    * In the box: TV/VCR/DVD combo, remote control, batteries, owner's manual


----------



## Praetor (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes indeed that;s what i suspect too (i just also wanted to present altenate possibilities). Try using different media to rule that out


----------

